# Jedermannsrennen für 2018



## RhinoDino (14. August 2017)

Und zwar möchte ich gerne nächstes Jahr mein erstes Rennen antretten.
Bisher bin ich nicht unbedingt top-sportlich und könnte auch keine halbe Transalp überleben, trotzdem würde ich echt gerne mit meinem Hardtail in den Rennsport eintretten.
Ich hab zwar auch ein Fully, aber ich glaub da brauch ich nich mehr BISS und KRAFT für um gegen andere anzukommen.

Kennt ihr in unsrer Bundesrepublik oder in NRW, vielleicht auch Niederlande derartige Rennen an dennen jeder aus Spaß als auch in einer Art ernsthaft mitfahren kann, wo die Eintrittspreis nicht zu hoch sind?
Ich persönlich finde 100 km geradeaus einfach, 40 km mit über 1000 hm anstrengend und >50 km mit >2000 hm schon hart. Aber wär an allem interessiert.

Hab schon viele verschiedene Sachen wie 24h-Rennen, Rennen um Seen oder Biken-over-Night, gehört, aber über verschiedene Renndisziplinen auch nicht so dermaßen versiert.


Beste Grüße und Dank!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2017)

da kommt eigentlich jeder mtb marathon in frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 363879 (14. August 2017)

Gute Adresse zum stöbern: https://www.jedermanntermine.de/termine/downhill-mtb-marathon-cc-24h-rennen


----------



## Blonde-Beine (23. August 2017)

hi,
warum nicht jetzt schon?
Guckst du hier: http://www.mtbcup.de/
nice vong dem stadt und remmen her.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. August 2017)

cool, da darf man ja mit dem cyclocrosser starten.


----------



## Pierre85 (27. August 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> cool, da darf man ja mit dem cyclocrosser starten.



solche rennen find ich "eigentlich" doof. da 2 grundverschiedene bike-arten gegeneinander antreten.
ich nehm auch an sowas teil, aber nur für mich, zum testen meiner konstitution. crosser fahren kommt für mich nicht in frage 

zum thema, an den Threadersteller:

da eignet sich, wie schon erwähnt, jedes event. viele veranstalter bieten sogar mehrere distanzen an, für die man sich anmelden kann. es muss also nicht der 80KM marathon mit 1200Höhenmetern sein. Fang mit den kleinen distanzen an. so um die 40KM und dreistelligen höhenmetern, dann wird alles gut 

eine gute Adresse, um sowas zu finden, wurde bereits genannt.

Viel Spaß und viel erfolg  Lass dich nicht mitziehen am anfang und fahr dein ding, dein stil


----------



## RhinoDino (27. August 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Ich glaube dann habe ich viele Events gefunden an dennen ich teilnehmen möchte. Vielleicht nicht dieses Jahr begründet aus Bachelor-Thesis, wichtigen Klausuren etc., aber nächstes Jahr wird ein schönes Jahr.

Bin mal heut ne Runde mit meinem All-Mountain gefahren mit Kumpels und die 40 km - 900 hm (Trails, Wald, Straße, sehr steile Bergpassagen) fühlten sich echt angenehm an.
War lang nicht mehr auf dem Bike (3 Wochen) und das tat echt gut. Freue mich euch an den Startlinien zu sehen!


----------



## Pierre85 (27. August 2017)

3wochen ist aber nicht lang. Ich war über zehn Jahre nicht aufm Drahtesel, bis letztes Jahr Mai. 

Man kommt recht schnell wieder in die Form. Nur zu, Hauptsache Kilometer reissen. 

Viel Spaß dabei


----------

